# Dealing with Coyotes- CA vs TX LOL



## Southern by choice (Jun 6, 2017)

Saw this on a FB post-
It was political in nature but I thought it was funny

@soarwitheagles didn't want to clog up your thread- thought you might get a kick out of this 
@greybeard - this about right? 


_The Coyote Principle
_
*CALIFORNIA*
• The Governor of California is jogging with his dog along a nature trail. A coyote jumps out and attacks the Governor's dog, then bites the Governor.
• The Governor starts to intervene, but reflects upon the movie "Bambi" and then realizes he should stop because the coyote is only doing what is natural.
• He calls animal control. Animal Control captures the coyote and bills the state $200 testing it for diseases and $500 for relocating it.
• He calls a veterinarian. The vet collects the dead dog and bills the State $200 testing it for diseases.
• The Governor goes to hospital and spends $3,500 getting checked for diseases from the coyote and on getting his bite wound bandaged.
• The running trail gets shut down for 6 months while Fish & Game conducts a $100,000 survey to make sure the area is now free of dangerous animals.
• The Governor spends $50,000 in state funds implementing a "coyote awareness program" for residents of the area.
• The State Legislature spends $2 million to study how to better treat rabies and how to permanently eradicate the disease throughout the world.
• The Governor's security agent is fired for not stopping the attack. The state spends $150,000 to hire and train a new agent with additional special training for the nature of coyotes.
• PETA protests the coyote's relocation and files a $5 million suit against the state.

*TEXAS*
• The Governor of Texas is jogging with his dog along a nature trail. A coyote jumps out and attacks his dog.
• The Governor shoots the coyote with his state-issued pistol and keeps jogging. The Governor has spent $.50 on a .45 ACP hollow point cartridge.
• The buzzards eat the dead coyote.

And that, my friends, is why California is broke and Texas is not.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 6, 2017)

That does highlight the differences.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 6, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @greybeard - this about right?


An apt analogy tho I think your cost estimates are a little on the conservative side.
On the Ivanpah thermal power plant site in Calif, the contractor Bright Source Energy has spent over $56 million just protecting and relocating several hundred Desert tortoises. That figure doesn't take into account the federal and state studies and long range reproduction and population monitoring.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 6, 2017)

What they do in CA sounds like what they would do in my state


----------



## AClark (Jun 6, 2017)

.45 ACP is about $1 a round now, think my last box of good factory hollow points ends up being $1.62 each, this message must be old, lol.

Grey is right about California. Here's a "did you know" little fact. When they do training at Fort Irwin, CA (National Training Center) they are not allowed to move desert tortoises off the road for convoys, they have to stop the convoy and wait for them to cross. God forbid you injure or kill one, they fine an outrageous amount for it.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Jun 6, 2017)

SBC,

What a picture perfect example of California's governmental insanity.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 6, 2017)

AClark said:


> .45 ACP is about $1 a round now, think my last box of good factory hollow points ends up being $1.62 each, this message must be old, lol.
> 
> Grey is right about California. Here's a "did you know" little fact. When they do training at Fort Irwin, CA (National Training Center) they are not allowed to move desert tortoises off the road for convoys, they have to stop the convoy and wait for them to cross. God forbid you injure or kill one, they fine an outrageous amount for it.


Marines have had to do about the same thing at Twenty Nine Palms.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-desert-tortoises-20170419-story.html

_"The cost of the whole effort, including a 30-year monitoring program to ensure the health of the federally protected species, is $50 million."_


----------



## AClark (Jun 6, 2017)

The Army is doing something very similar with the relocation of them at Fort Irwin to open up more training area - however, they didn't mention the cost of it in any of the articles I skimmed over. 

Fort Irwin was on the list for us to go to, but we chose Sill instead. I do NOT want to live in California.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 6, 2017)

That's what happens when "Crazies" are running the "Show"...simply amazing.....and to think it only gets Worse.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 6, 2017)

AClark, in 2001, groups opposing the expansion of Ft Irwin ranges estimated the turtle cost at $300 million.
_"The groups point out that the costs of addressing the impacts to the desert tortoise alone could cost 300 million dollars."_
https://www.biologicaldiversity.org/news/press_releases/FTIRWINCOAL.HTML


----------



## AClark (Jun 6, 2017)

That's one of the articles I skipped, reading the name of it made me think "Green Peace hippies" so I don't usually read those. Kind of like PETA articles, so full of crap it's unreal. The most recent one I read was from last year but it didn't have any kind of estimate. They were complaining about the losses from the moves at 29 stumps though.

That's a ridiculous estimate.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 7, 2017)

California's current illustrious governor is known as "captain moon- beam". Nuff said!


----------

